# Microsoft Launches Word, Excel & PowerPoint for iPad



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2014)

So MS has finally released official office apps for iPads. Does anyone really care? You can't use them without paying (viewing is free editing costs) and you have two very good free options in iWork and Google Docs...












Link for more info: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/03/27/office-ipad-today/


----------



## elbows (Mar 27, 2014)

Plenty of people will care. I don't care on a personal basis, but when I get to work tomorrow I will have to mention it and expect Microsoft to gain a few more subscriptions as a result.

Besides, even though I try not to use office myself, I am enjoying the fact the moment has arrived when Microsoft can no longer act as if they still believe that Windows is the only platform that matters.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 27, 2014)

I know someone who ditched her ipad for another tablet because she thought the existing apps were shit so I do think some people will care. And of course there is nothing less fun when you edit something and it loses the formatting -  My client has a mac and when I send her design work done in illustrator, I have to keep two copies of pdfs, one in our shared Drobox folder and another elsewhere, because when she opens them it scrambles the layers and loses the formatting for the fonts. It does my head in.


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2014)

CloudOn seems to work OK too.


----------

